# Do 62-64 Impala bucket seats interchange?



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm thinking of buying OG 63-64 Impala bucket seats. Does anyone know if they'll fit directly in my 62?

Same goes for the steering column. A guy wants to sell me an OG tilt column 63-64. Will it also fit a 62 directly?


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Seats yes, column no.


----------



## chicano_wayz209 (Jan 17, 2009)

Your good on the seats


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks bros. I will buy the seats for sure based on your advice.

The guy wants $400 for the OG tilt column. I don't know if it's even worth it, because I don't know what year it came out of. Can anyone identify it from the photos?


----------



## Sixtaillights (Oct 23, 2013)

At $400 your stealing it! Non SS tilts aren't too easy to come by.


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

Sixtaillights said:


> At $400 your stealing it! Non SS tilts aren't too easy to come by.


I didn't know there was a difference between SS and non-SS columns. :dunno:


----------



## 501 (Sep 12, 2013)

Caballo said:


> I didn't know there was a difference between SS and non-SS columns. :dunno:


Yes, NON-SS tilts have the column shifter. A SS tilt does not.


----------



## MICHOACANUNO (Oct 7, 2010)

Caballo said:


> Thanks bros. I will buy the seats for sure based on your advice.
> 
> The guy wants $400 for the OG tilt column. I don't know if it's even worth it, because I don't know what year it came out of. Can anyone identify it from the photos?
> 
> ...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

get the column just because, but it wont fit your 2. it can be modified to fit and be correct looking for 62 but tilts didnt hit the impala until 63 and i beleive the 64 tilt is a slightbit different


----------

